# Night plowing 3ft deep snow, 4ft plus drift, short video



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

This is from last night. Yes, I'm plowing through 3ft plus of snow. The clearance marker on the plow stands over 4 1/2 ft. above the ground with the plow down all the way. (I get tired of videos of 2 inches of snow, which I don't bother to plow. But, if I did, I could plow it with a pushbroom mounted on a VW bug!)

Had to stop filming and use two hands. I stopped plowing and filmed a huge drift lying lengthwise down the road, before attempting to plow through it.

I have gotten stuck doing that and had the snow drifting in behind me almost faster than I could shovel, and I was shoveling for my life!


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

That must have been quite the job...very cool video really enjoyed wathching it, thanks


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

So did ya get through the drift??? Nice vid... 3 ft has to feel overwhelming...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice video ......but the music made me throw up a bit in my mouth


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

nicksplowing;1254479 said:


> nice video ......but the music made me throw up a bit in my mouth


I'll take that as a positive comment, you did not throw up on your keyboard! 

I didn't notice at the time, but when I watched the video I noticed them singing "wild wind blowing" during the drifting action, and 'life in his hand" while I'm worrying that I need two hands to keep from getting in big trouble. Thought that was cool, but I don't choose the song, it's on shuffle.

On another vid I posted here (http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119433), another Nick said he'd shoot himself if he had to listen to that music. Hey, I have an eclectic mix, something for most, different style every song. Others really liked the music. The night in question I noticed that Mozart grated on my nerves, had to hit skip on him twice.


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

jjklongisland;1254465 said:


> So did ya get through the drift??? Nice vid... 3 ft has to feel overwhelming...


Yeah, went right through no trouble, and with lots of good adrenaline rush. I did need both hands. After seeing the video and comparing the snow to the height of my plow edge as it cut, I was underestimating the depth. That's good, I don't like all the over-estimates I see on you tube, like 2ft when you can see it's about 6 inches.

I like to see videos where the equipment is showing what it can do. My wife can sweep 2 inches of fluff with a broom.



starc;1254338 said:


> That must have been quite the job...very cool video really enjoyed wathching it, thanks


Thank you for watching and commenting. I really enjoy watching equipment proving itself, and I guess I really enjoy watching snow getting moved.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Please the crowd next vid and play something country......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

We understand - you think 2" is nothing. A real man only plows 3'


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I feel sorry for the truck.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

cool vid, but i dont know how you plow to that music... I would be out like a light in 2 seconds..


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

aperfcrcle;1256720 said:


> cool vid, but i dont know how you plow to that music... I would be out like a light in 2 seconds..


haha nice video...i love the adrenaline rush ya get whern your going through a big drift like that


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

that is some hell of a job damn that is a lot of snow


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

aperfcrcle;1256720 said:


> cool vid, but i dont know how you plow to that music... I would be out like a light in 2 seconds..


I'd pick up my gun and shoot myself 1st. Needs some ACDC, Stones, Prodigy, Chemical Brothers and Groove Armada to name a few.


----------

